# Pnigomantis medioconstricta



## Giosan (Sep 16, 2008)

Some pictures of our Pnigomantis Medioconstricta.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pelle (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice, and very sharp!


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, very nice photos, striking  i really like the face of these mantids. Hope you dont mind but i took a few shots of some of Rob byatt's, here:











Also note the Humerus, very similar to _Cilnia humeralis_ i think..


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, they look like they have claws like a wide armed mantis!


----------



## Giosan (Sep 17, 2008)

Ours are from Rob as well!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2008)

Lol, likewise, good to meet other people who keep them also, is it just me or do they take bloody ages to grow?!


----------



## Giosan (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, it takes quite a while between each moult &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2008)

And when they do moult they seem to get a mm bigger


----------



## Giosan (Sep 17, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> And when they do moult they seem to get a mm bigger


Haha well I had a pre-sub adult female which is now sub-adult (as seen on the pics), she got quite a bit bigger though!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 17, 2008)

Glad to see they are doing well, though they should be adult by now  

These really are very large mantids, they almost rival _Hierodula membranacea_. I've yet to see an adult that is green - the only nymph I had that was green escaped at subadult :angry:


----------



## Giosan (Sep 17, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> Glad to see they are doing well, though they should be adult by now  These really are very large mantids, they almost rival _Hierodula membranacea_. I've yet to see an adult that is green - the only nymph I had that was green escaped at subadult :angry:


Yeah I'm really curious to see them as adult! Would be nice to have a green one but chances are very slim. Didn't even have a green nymph


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2008)

Hope the moult to sub and adult are bigger leaps then that the nymphal ones, several times now it seems the moults bigger than the mantis XD

I cant wait to get an adult though, really want to see thier coloration, kinda like R.fusca

BTW Rob i have at least 2 pairs but they have gone all over the place age wise so i may need to do some swaps maybe if i cant get them closer in age to each other


----------



## Rick (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks like a cross between african mantis, wide arm, and shield. Do want.


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 17, 2008)

:lol: I've turned these down from Rob on so many occasions, cant think why now!!! edit: space...

The more i see of them the better looking they get. They are as Rob says " a bigger mantid" at around the 100mm mark and i reckon they are right brawlers? have to have this confirmed though as i've never kept them :huh:


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 17, 2008)

Oop, thats never happened to me before!


----------



## MantidLord (Sep 18, 2008)

Those look real cool! Are they as aggressive as _Clinia humeralis?_


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 18, 2008)

My females have taken what ever ive given them at the moment, when breeding time comes i`ll try an adult locust, the males can be skittish, i`ll add my pics later, see if we can turn this into a double shield appreciation thread :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Sep 18, 2008)

Good idea Morpheus  

and yes they are agressive. It's fun to see them shake extremely (more than others) when grabbing prey. I find them pretty fast as well. they can really run up your arm.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 18, 2008)

The coloring and texture on the wings look great!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 18, 2008)

I want this mantis..... It looks so cool


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 18, 2008)

Pnigomantis Medioconstricta

whats the english name anyone?

anyone got nymph for sale usa?

I am attracted by those spiky forearms :blink:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 18, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Good idea Morpheus  and yes they are agressive. It's fun to see them shake extremely (more than others) when grabbing prey. I find them pretty fast as well. they can really run up your arm.


Yeah they seem to stay like hatchling nymphs, running around franticly



d0rk2dafullest said:


> Pnigomantis Medioconstrictawhats the english name anyone?
> 
> anyone got nymph for sale usa?
> 
> I am attracted by those spiky forearms :blink:


Indonesian double shield mantis


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Sep 18, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Yeah they seem to stay like hatchling nymphs, running around franticlyIndonesian double shield mantis


TY! MORPHEUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 19, 2008)

No prob,

BTW just remembered i made a couple of you tube vids of them


----------



## Giosan (Sep 20, 2008)

Here are some new photo's of our sub-adult female, taken with our new lens.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 20, 2008)

wow, what camra/lens are you using?


----------



## Giosan (Sep 21, 2008)

yeatzee said:


> wow, what camra/lens are you using?


Canon 400D Body and Canon EF-S 60mm USM Macro Lens.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 25, 2008)

Heres a couple for now, i got a sub adult female now though so i need to take more pics


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 25, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Heres a couple for now, i got a sub adult female now though so i need to take more pics


I like the last one especially! :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Sep 25, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I like the last one especially! :lol:


Please, in the future, don't include the images in your quotes


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Sub adult female


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Heres all the other photos


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

They look great! :lol:


----------



## Giosan (Oct 12, 2008)

yaay first adult female!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 12, 2008)

NICE!!! how big do they get?


----------



## Giosan (Oct 12, 2008)

This girly is 9cm!


----------



## darkspeed (Oct 12, 2008)

I love how they all have what looks like a tatoo of some strange alien language on their arms. Almost like they were members of a secret mantis society or something.


----------



## kakistos (Oct 24, 2008)

maybe they are...


----------



## spotvogel (Oct 24, 2008)

I have now also one adult female and 2 adult males  . Still two Other one females which soon adult become. After how many weeks I can undertake a couple attempt  .


----------



## Giosan (Oct 24, 2008)

i would say 3 weeks of adulthood is a good start


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Giosan said:


> i would say 3 weeks of adulthood is a good start


Add another two weeks


----------



## spawn (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a pair of these that are presubadult. They are some of the most aggressive mantids I've kept. I Absolutely love the pictures, by the way, to those who posted. I think the eyes are especially pleasing to look at, coupled with the rustic wings look and the rough-edged claws.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Dec 5, 2008)

I was taking some more photos earlier on at lunch today, shes a funny little girl :mrgreen:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 5, 2008)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Kruszakus (Dec 9, 2008)

I usually loathe mantids like that, but this one is a real stunner!


----------

